# 21st Century longbows Now/Than



## bagabuck (May 28, 2015)

I like hear from you here if you own or have owned a 21st longbow.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a 21 Century Earth longbow. I bought it in 1993


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

I owned a 21st Century Edge Carbon bought in Jan. 2013...then traded it back to the person I bought it from in Feb. 2013.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

B&J Archery built the best longbows.


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

We have Three new moon , Full moon , Nova ... And did the artwork for Jim and Buddy ... years ago ... Bows still shoot terrific ...


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Jim and Buddy Super Nova. 66" 45#@27" Smooth draw with exceptional cast. Built in 1998


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

It will stack them up if you do your part.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

This one stays put JINKSTER. I too have had lots of bows come and go. My buddy bought this from a mutual buddy of ours. Then he and I did a horse trade and now it belongs to me. They sure are performers.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

monkeyball said:


> This one stays put JINKSTER.


Yep...that one was a good one...I owned it for two weeks back in 2007. :laugh: teasing,


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I have every bow Jim and Buddy BUILT FROM 1993 TO 1996


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a 21st Edge from 2001, I had it refinished by a Bowyer friend a few years ago, looks fab and still shoots like a dream.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

Shooters they are!


----------



## lennnn (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been reading good things about 21st century longbows and considering ordering one.
but I also remember seeing some post about finish problem...etc several years ago

Does anyone know if their current quality are as good as they were?


----------



## bagabuck (May 28, 2015)

Nova and Edge I like best I CANNOT get into 21st web site has it changed????


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've read that Milton (MC...the bowyer) isn't currently taking orders because of a big multi-bow order he's trying to fill...whether it's true who knows but if so it might explain the current website unavailability.

I assume you posted this thread because you are looking to buy used 21st Century bows (saw your ad to that effect) and figure a good way to find potential sellers is to ask who owns them. I've had a few J&B 21st bows in the past (Venus, Nova) , have an MC Carbon Edge now. All 21sts are good shooters but cosmetically some are on the rough side, especially the newer bows. There are clones with limb designs very similar to the 21st that have better fit and finish...the Big River versions I hear are very good. I have a Sarrels Sierra that is 'sort of' similar, but the limbs and tips are huskier and though I've not tested mine against a 21st of similar specs I believe if I did the 21st would be a little faster. 

21st bows shoot well and seem to have a very loyal following. Owners tend to hold onto them, but they do come up for sale on occasion. However, be prepared to pay more than normal used bow market price for any used 21st. And no, mine isn't for sale, lol.


----------



## bagabuck (May 28, 2015)

webster2 said:


> I've read that Milton (MC...the bowyer) isn't currently taking orders because of a big multi-bow order he's trying to fill...whether it's true who knows but if so it might explain the current website unavailability.
> 
> I assume you posted this thread because you are looking to buy used 21st Century bows (saw your ad to that effect) and figure a good way to find potential sellers is to ask who owns them. I've had a few J&B 21st bows in the past (Venus, Nova) , have an MC Carbon Edge now. All 21sts are good shooters but cosmetically some are on the rough side, especially the newer bows. There are clones with limb designs very similar to the 21st that have better fit and finish...the Big River versions I hear are very good. I have a Sarrels Sierra that is 'sort of' similar, but the limbs and tips are huskier and though I've not tested mine against a 21st of similar specs I believe if I did the 21st would be a little faster.
> 
> 21st bows shoot well and seem to have a very loyal following. Owners tend to hold onto them, but they do come up for sale on occasion. However, be prepared to pay more than normal used bow market price for any used 21st. And no, mine isn't for sale, lol.


The large order could explain the web site loss thank you my eclipse of 1996 had very fast type limbs we are trying find a new bow maker that could copy the Eclipse


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am shooting a 2221C. Very pretty bow and I love the way it casts an arrow. Plan this year to shoot it at the IBO Trads, Cloverdale and the WA field.


----------



## bagabuck (May 28, 2015)

2221C is the next model I want buy if I can every get back into 21 st web site or his phone maybe the number changed,,

nice 2221c you have there,,


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

He is on Facebook, you can find is info there.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Always had an urge to get one. I've owned most of the good ones but 21st and Timberpoint are still on my want list.


----------



## bagabuck (May 28, 2015)

pilotmill said:


> He is on Facebook, you can find is info there.


Just left his facebook page and thank you ,seen his 2 phone numbers listed tried web site not working ,not much going on his facebook page that scares me . 

I wait for a used 2221c carbon or older Edge ,Nova or Eclipse In mean time looking into White Wolf wind warrior and few others.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Just took delivery of a 21st Century Edge, 2221, with the full moon grip. After having shot several belonging to others I had to have one of my own. An outstanding shooter at a more than reasonable price.


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

I own two 21st Century Edge model. My first one was built in 1999 and has the carbon backed option. I bought this bow used back in 2010. This was actually one of the last ones produced by the J&B before Mr. Callaway took over the business. While the bow is a stout 56# draw weight it draws very smooth and shoots quickly and most importantly very quietly. A couple of months ago I pulled some of the glass off the belly by complete accident while unstringing the bow. While my original was temporarily out of commission I started shooting the other Edge I own. I believe it was produced in 2007 and does not have the carbon backing option. The grip is different and it felt quite a bit different in the hand. But after shooting several days with the newer model it became just as pleasant to shoot as my original. I have had nothing but positive experiences with these bows and have taken several deer with mine. Sweet and Smooth are the two words that best describe these bows. 

I think eventually I will buy one built to my liking. Usually the ones up for grabs are higher poundage and shorter limbs. Both of mine are 66" limbs @ 55# and 56#. I say short limbs but actually they can go up to 70" or even 72". Supposedly, the longer the limb gets the faster this bow will shoot. I would like to order one at a maxed out limb length @40# draw, maybe even lighter draw weight for a good target bow. I would certainly want to do my homework on the longer limbs before committing to them. Anyone else have any input on that longer limb to more speed theory?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I shot a 2221C and it was VERY impressive in the mass department, pretty darn fast too.
I didn't get along with the grip all that well though and I believe it was their high one whichever that is.

-Grant


----------



## GPW (May 12, 2012)

Discussions with Jim Ploen (some time ago) indicated that he’d figured the 66” length was the optimum for best speed. Longer bows have more Leverage to cast heavier arrows ...


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Earth Longbow from 1993


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I was shooting one of Milton's Edge longbows for a good while and it was the smoothest and fastest one piece longbow that I have shot to this date and I have owned some nice ones. It wasn't very pretty with very visible streaks in the glass and a couple of visible glue drips so I traded it to a guy who would NOT sell or trade it back to me.

I have owned triple carbon centaurs, big jims buffalo and thunderchild, Leon Stewart slammers, toelke whips, tomahawk, fox, shrews and the list goes on and on but I consistently shot my best 3D scores with the Edge.


----------



## BiGMoThErBuCkEr (Feb 27, 2013)

I have two 21st century bows a 64" edge and a 70" lone star. I love them both. They're both fast accurate and quiet.


----------

